# Some C*NT STOLE MY BIKE... i now need a new one



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

well i just finished a ten month build for a new bike on monday morning. by thursday evening some assh8le had broken into my f**king garage and took one thing. MY BIKE!!!!
so im now in the market for a new bike. need something boomproof like the kona i used to have as i am by nowhere close to a smooth rider. i frequently case jumps hit drops and do general bad things to frames. what would you guys suggest. i was thinking transition TOP

p.s. i know this question gets asked so many times


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If you're into DJ more than anything else, a Kona is cowan would be the hot ticket IMO. Check out norco as well.

P.S. I know how you feel, my bike is locked against the wall and floor of my shed with huge cable locks, along with the shed itself being locked.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

That sucks bro........... People who steal bikes are indeed front bums (C*UNTS)

Have a buddy with a Tranistion TOP, he rates it highly......... Good package all in one...

Me love my Blk Mrkt Mob.......... Still a jump at DJ riding though, practise practise Whafe, then somemore practise...........


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dobermann Pinscher <--Great CS
Azonic Steelhead <--very cheap on ebay for a 2007 model NEW 175 $..great mtbr comments...heavy
Transition TOP <--good bike and you can choose your own components with it directly from transition I think.

I've been doing my research =)


----------



## j2thec (May 5, 2007)

wow, that sucks. sorry about your luck.


Does your home owner's insurance cover it?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

transition has great CS...def. go with the ToP


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Call the police and tell them...

But i have heard SO many storys about konas frames snapping in half its not even funny. Steel flexes while aluminum snapps. The P2 cromo might work for you...


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

hey i might be interested in selling you my 05 specialized p1. pm me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

urbanfreerider said:


> Call the police and tell them...
> 
> But i have heard SO many storys about konas frames snapping in half its not even funny. Steel flexes while aluminum snapps. The P2 cromo might work for you...


You should snap in half.

Talk is cheap.

I worked for a Kona dealer. I rode Konas. I have had to deal with one cracked XC frame which was warrantied and upgraded. I beat the hell out of Coiler, people still have their Konas from the 90s.

Yes, aluminum has a more limited fatigue life. So it is more likely to have a catastrophic failure (sheering or cracking) rather than bending. However, that is not to say that cromoly will not crack or sheer.

P.bikes blow.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

urbanfreerider, does stupidity run in your family, or were you just the unfortunate one?
I worked at a Kona dealer for 4 months. We had ONE 1999 XC frame come in, cracked near the seattube. 
My boss rode a coiler for freeride. He beat the **** out of it, and had a Totem on the front. You must be smoking weed 24/7 with all these useless, uninformed comments.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> well i just finished a ten month build for a new bike on monday morning. by thursday evening some assh8le had broken into my f**king garage and took one thing. MY BIKE!!!!


Sounds like it was someone you know. Id be giving some people that you know the run down on where your bike is.

I've known of sh*t like this happening, and its always been between people who know each other.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

that really sucks man, i keep my baby in my house, right in the living room. my wife doesn't like it too much but there are too many people out there who need money for crack.

im about to invest in a new one so if you want a cheap azonic steelhead/dj2 combo then let me know. ill let it go cheap!!!!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> Call the police and tell them...
> 
> But i have heard SO many storys about konas frames snapping in half its not even funny. Steel flexes while aluminum snapps. The P2 cromo might work for you...


i want a good bike

the reason why you may hear so many cracked KONAs is because everyone goes big on konas because they are bombproof


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

the STP is bullit proof
07 look better than 08


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what's your budget? 


you now have Eastern26 Completes hitting, as well as BlackMRKT completes dropping this coming season as well...

The new 08 TOP looks prime with it's upgraded geo. etc. too. Norco's are very solid and come spec'ed very nicely.

Those are pretty much the only completes I'd consider that are currently on the market.... otherwise it's off to empty your pockets on a custom build and having patience shopping for deals on individual parts.





and that's some BS about your bike being ripped straight from your garage. hope you can recover it, and find out who it was. may have been some bad karma there, but what goes around comes around.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

its probably gonna be a custom build again. it doesnt take a genius to realise that someone knew that my bike was in there. my bike is very unique. no one else in the area would have one especially in that build. thing was i got a killer deal on the frame which was pretty much brand new. a new bike stripped down to components and sold on ebay with not a mark on it.
i'd probably have gone straight for the nighttrain or top if i was in the states almost instantly. everything in UK is so much more damn expensive. i could buy two night trains in the US for one nighttrain in the UK. i also cant find many top dealers in the UK which sucks majorly. 
any others i should really consider. i really loved my kona. didnt work to well for street but for freeriding and DJ's it was the nuts, even with a 130mm fork on it. the only complaint i had was the seat tube was slightly too long and i didnt really have enough standover. but apart from that i loved it.
now, im loving the top. i think it looks so good dunno why. just does. but i want to know will it take as much abuse as a kona cowan. i wont be doing anything more than 5ft drops on it and am finding myself riding more and more street, but also hang out at the DJ's a lot
btw: not sure on budget - if its worth it ill get it. unfortunately nem pro is out of reach so probably around the price of a top or cowan


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> its probably gonna be a custom build again. it doesnt take a genius to realise that someone knew that my bike was in there. my bike is very unique. no one else in the area would have one especially in that build. thing was i got a killer deal on the frame which was pretty much brand new. a new bike stripped down to components and sold on ebay with not a mark on it.
> i'd probably have gone straight for the nighttrain or top if i was in the states almost instantly. everything in UK is so much more damn expensive. i could buy two night trains in the US for one nighttrain in the UK. i also cant find many top dealers in the UK which sucks majorly.
> any others i should really consider. i really loved my kona. didnt work to well for street but for freeriding and DJ's it was the nuts, even with a 130mm fork on it. the only complaint i had was the seat tube was slightly too long and i didnt really have enough standover. but apart from that i loved it.
> now, im loving the top. i think it looks so good dunno why. just does. but i want to know will it take as much abuse as a kona cowan. i wont be doing anything more than 5ft drops on it and am finding myself riding more and more street, but also hang out at the DJ's a lot
> btw: not sure on budget - if its worth it ill get it. unfortunately nem pro is out of reach so probably around the price of a top or cowan


If you're having a problem sourcing some of the North American bikes for decent prices.... PLEASE do me (and several other interested north american natives) a favor and buy something cool like a LAST frame or something else that is europe only. C'mon, make us drool a little bit, haha... maybe a NS Capital (maybe a little too "street" for your needs though), or a Mutant, or a 24Bikes Hooligan (again, maybe too "street"), or maybe even an NPJ EastBeast, although they have rather tall tt's and not much standover... Just some recommendations, I'd love to try any of those frames out. :thumbsup:

Cowan is now old school IMO. they take a beating and keep going, which is great for an aluminum frame, but I think you'll find any of the newer 4130 bikes on the market to take hits much better, not to mention, direct hits to the frame that would easily crack an alu. frame and new geo.s are progressing a long ways these days.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

how about this.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19475
i originally looked at getting an NS as i dont know anyone that has one and i know nearly everyone at my DJ spot. my first thought was for the suburban but from the description it seems to be a light fairly fragile bike for people that can actually ride bikes well. unlike me:thumbsup: then looked at the capital and realised no disk brakes, super short chainstays a little too BMX/street for me. so i thought id look somewhere else. like the transition as ive heard nothing but good things. then realised i would have a little bit of trouble finding one. so i looked at your advice again satori and found another NS bike. looks super strong and able to acept a longer travel fork. what do you guys think? ice blue or white look good. not to sure on the citrus and blacks a bit too common
more detailed specs on the NS website. its called 'the b*tch'
http://www.ns-bikes.com/


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

get an older stp (when they were still grey)...

you can pick them up for <$100 and they are amazing frames.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> how about this.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19475
> i originally looked at getting an NS as i dont know anyone that has one and i know nearly everyone at my DJ spot. my first thought was for the suburban but from the description it seems to be a light fairly fragile bike for people that can actually ride bikes well. unlike me:thumbsup: then looked at the capital and realised no disk brakes, super short chainstays a little too BMX/street for me. so i thought id look somewhere else. like the transition as ive heard nothing but good things. then realised i would have a little bit of trouble finding one. so i looked at your advice again satori and found another NS bike. looks super strong and able to acept a longer travel fork. what do you guys think? ice blue or white look good. not to sure on the citrus and blacks a bit too common
> ...


The Suburban isn't fragile, no more so than a Kona ht... But looks like you may have found the bike that matches you very well! The NS b*tch sounds like your recipe, should be a great one coming over from Kona geometry, and still wanting the ability to run a bit longer fork and ride the way you want to. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> get an older stp (when they were still grey)...
> 
> you can pick them up for <$100 and they are amazing frames.


unfortunately here in the UK everything is overpriced compared to the US. i've seen used STP's go for ~£500 which is roughly 1000USD, which is crazy.

does the geo look ok for the NS B*tch. as i really dont know what im looking for. i know some of the basics but apart from that im clueless with good geo. will it be able to handle street riding like 180's manuals fairly competently as the kona was a bit of a struggle to lift the front end up compared to some other bikes that ive ridden


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> unfortunately here in the UK everything is overpriced compared to the US. i've seen used STP's go for ~£500 which is roughly 1000USD, which is crazy.
> 
> does the geo look ok for the NS B*tch. as i really dont know what im looking for. i know some of the basics but apart from that im clueless with good geo. will it be able to handle street riding like 180's manuals fairly competently as the kona was a bit of a struggle to lift the front end up compared to some other bikes that ive ridden


It won't take street as well as the Suburban, and nowhere near as easily as the capital, but I think it should be comparable to the Kona, probably quite a bit better... also depending on how you set it up. If you run the rear wheel slammed, it's quite a bit shorter than any Kona actually, so that should help a bit with manuals, although it's not quite as short as some other bikes now on the market (Kona's are just plain long though)... but that said, it will be good for high speed lines, taking big dj's, and for a slightly longer fork that you seem to want to run (I personally don't like anything more than 80mm these days, but I have another FR bike to ride if I wish so I don't have to compromise). tt length is pretty generic, good for me, but I don't know how big you are. head angle is a little slack, so it'll be a bit slow for street, but more forgiving on the rough stuff.

you know, it's always a compromise, with street riding breaking away more and more these days and getting more and more specific from other hardtails, it's hard to have it all in one.
You have to be the one to choose which direction you want to go more towards. I can't tell you that part. I can tell you that the B*tch is more towards fr hardtail than street bike, although, closer to it than any Kona.

have you checked out anything by Static bikes, or Agent bikes? may have some more options for you as well.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> have you checked out anything by Static bikes, or Agent bikes? may have some more options for you as well.


+1 
Sick frame, I think:

Static Bikes Evil Twin


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

the evil twin looks sick. there are so many nice dirt jump frames on chain reaction i have never heard of or seen before


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

At the LBS I deal with the only frames returned for breaking are the Kona's... trash frames.. and It happens often.


----------



## Mike_freerider (Oct 15, 2006)

What about the 08 Norco 4Hun, they look like awesome bikes, with very good components, and also quite cheap.
Bad luck, but good luck finding a nice new bike.
Milko


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

with suck a slack head angle especially with a 150mm fork its slacker than a lot of freeride bikes. how will that affect things like 180's. i like the fact the chainstays are shorter though. i felt quite a noticeable difference between running the rear wheel slammed and at full length on my cowan.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

kona = coke can


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> kona = coke can


please don't post this garbage.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Try this

http://www.flowbikes.co.uk/pg007.html


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

pun intended?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> pun intended?


hahaha. 
will such a slack head angle affect 180's too much or does it depend mainly on chainstay length as im pretty much sold on the NS ***** just a little concerned at how slack that head angle is. i was think about sticking a pike on it slam it and get a firm/x-firm spring in it for the street and Dj's. and extend it for freeride.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

comon guys just help me out with this last bit. with a head angle of 67.1 will this be too slack for 180's and 360's.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

DK but i wouldnt think so, ive seen people 360 on a XC bike


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XC bikes typically have a very steep HA... opposite of what the_godfather is asking. 67 is pretty slack, and it'll probably make for a longer wheelbase too, as in slower handling and hard to whip it at slow speed for the spins... but honestly, if you can already 180, it probably won't be any harder for you with this bike, especially if you run an A-C adjustable fork, like the pike, you coul probably steepen that head angle out to at least 69-70 when slammed, which isn't bad at all.
Any other reason in particular you aren't interested in just going with the Suburban over the *****?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

going to the french alps next year and wales which is very freeride orrientated. the bit8h has loads of guessets and looks loads stronger. cheers guys


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh sorry, wasnt thinking


----------



## ChrisLeafCycles (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe our new Leafcycles "d.one" is something 4 you.


























Contact me if you need more info!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ChrisLeafCycles said:


> Maybe our new Leafcycles "d.one" is something 4 you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, not a bad choice for you at all! Looks money! Fits your criteria very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

shizzle. i just realised i bought a 10mm atomlab g.i. rear hub the other day that will not fit into a bike with standard dropouts. anyone know the size of the dropouts on the ns bi*ch and suburban? would it be safe to remove 1mm of metal off the dropouts. i know it will screw the warranty.
chris i sent you a pm on the same subject for the d.one


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> shizzle. i just realised i bought a 10mm atomlab g.i. rear hub the other day that will not fit into a bike with standard dropouts. anyone know the size of the dropouts on the ns bi*ch and suburban? would it be safe to remove 1mm of metal off the dropouts. i know it will screw the warranty.
> chris i sent you a pm on the same subject for the d.one


10mm should fit ok... ??? 9mm = QR size. is that what threw you off? It's 3/8" bmx axles that usually need the filing... and even if so, you shouldn't have to file much to fit your 10mm if it is a little off on your current frame.


----------



## SlickOne (Oct 7, 2007)

*friends.........*



the_godfather said:


> well i just finished a ten month build for a new bike on monday morning. by thursday evening some assh8le had broken into my f**king garage and took one thing. MY BIKE!!!!
> 
> :madman: that sucks.....Check your friends, 10 months, then when done its magically gone? Sounds like someones double hittin man inside job someone close...guarentee:madmax:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

the bike has been rideable built for a ages. i literally just replaced the cranks as i snapped my old ones and replaced the seat so everything was brand new and was exactly how i wanted it


----------

